# First "feeding" pics of me



## mischel (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey everybody! 

I took these pictures on monday after the movies. Every monday i go to the movies to watch a sneak preview (this means that nobody knows what movie will be shown, but you can see a movie before it starts). It's one of my hobbies. After that i drive to McDonalds and Burgerking to get much fast food :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:.
I am not an extrem feedee or a self-feeder... i am just eating so much to feel good and of course to feel full and happy. I love mondays *lol* ^^.
And i love mondays even more when there are new delicious special offers .

Please let me know if you like these pics, because i was not sure if i should post them. You can PM me of course .

Byebye and have a nice weekend!


Michael


----------



## mischel (Feb 15, 2007)

No, sorry. When i posted this thread i was sure that i did not want to post it in the foodee board. Nobody knows me there... And 99% of those who watch the foodee board do look for bbws and not for bhm. If it is possible, please move this thread back to the bhm/ffa board.

Thanks,


Michael


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 15, 2007)

*drool*
you look so soft, and your stretch marks are adorable :wubu:


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 15, 2007)

Michael, you're my favorite 
You are so handsome, truly amazing! Great pictures, thank you, thank you!!  
I love it when you post new pics ^-^


----------



## kattylee (Feb 16, 2007)

I love your pics. although the ones upside down made me a little dizzy, lol! Your body looks great, and I love that you have the food there next to you. Make sure you're eating plenty of popcorn too! Keep posting! x


----------



## Morgana (Feb 16, 2007)

You're lovely in these pics. I'm so envy of your girl friend


----------



## pendulous (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Feb 16, 2007)

The first one is my favorite! Seeing your belly resting on your lap while all the burgers dissapearing in it one after another and imagine them fattening it is just wonderful.


----------



## scarcity (Feb 16, 2007)

Those are awesome! :eat2: 

I'm so happy for you and Skinny_FFA to have found each other!


----------



## SnapDragon (Feb 21, 2007)

Cool. The angles look like you're a good contortionist too.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## ciccia (Feb 22, 2007)

You're increadibly handsome! :smitten: Lucky Skinny_FFA!


----------



## Spiff (Feb 24, 2007)

*W*O*W*

ok, if i 1) wasn't sharing this computer with a skinny-ass male roommate and 2) didn't have an adorable bf who'd get jealous, one of those first 2 pics would most definitely become my wallpaper.


----------



## Wantabelly (Jul 1, 2007)

Just imagining running my hands over your belly in that first pic.....wow....grabbing your underbelly and maybe playing with your belly button... mmmmmm. Truly amazing xx


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 8, 2007)

Micheal
Great Picture the first one was my favorite look at that round belly 
Just Magnificent


----------

